# Hong Kong during mid-autumn festival



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of my pics from Hong Kong in september 2008:

















































































































































to be continued...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread kay: Hong Kong is great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hope you had fun in HK.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

yes , mega city! very modern but the heat is evil. Here in Germany we had 4°C. It's so fascinating to see all the huge buildings standing to the next. I hope I visit it again.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

This city is so amazing. I never get tired of seeing pictures.
Hong Kong's summer is so muggy, uh? Great photos !!!!!!!!
^_^


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i made a short video of the laser show,but quality isn't the best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IyLOTOHXQ8


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, Hong Kong is very beautiful


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Arrival






















































The first encounter with ICC :cheers:



























concrete jungle in Tsim Sha Tsui









Approaching the tall beast









the bus looks like a toy compared to ICC


















it is growing into the sky like a mammoth tree


















the other side of the hong kong bay


















ICC's smaller brother is visible









and it's child...









both together









the legendary bank of china tower


















final destination at our hotel: harbor plaza norht point









night life 


















Day 2: Discoerving the city centre by tram



























the poor workers with long syntethic clothes in that heat









The giants are everywhere around us



























At Times Square









Interesting Crownes and architecture


















Central Plaza is dominating Central District




































all big known names are here in HK



























Once the biggest tower in the city but still an icon


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW!!

Amazing.

PS: Its looks very clean!!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

yes the city centre is quite clean of course, but not everywhere 










ICC just overpassed 2IFC in Sept. 08 




































HK Exhibition Center


















Tallest Tower in HK since summer 2008









The other side of the harbour


















a small oasis in this huge concrete jungle


















Central Plaza's plaza 









without words...









Lobby


















what a column compared to the person next to it



























2IFC Entrance, free entrance to money museum at 55th floor!!









Standing tall 









in the museum


















The Center claims its place


















bottom under the feet again









This nice skywalks are almost everywhere and lead through the airconditioned buildings


















China's next topmodel? 









looking to causeway bay




































climbing the peak of HK




































HK bank, most expensive bank building in the world 









the Interior









it looks a little bit extra terrestrial compared to the other buildings


















Norman Foster's beauty


















China Bank plaza




































The facade associates two dragons who are hugging themselves


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I have some more for you



















riding by tram through the warm city is a beautiful experience 



























again rush hour 









a recently finished tower (2008) , i forgot the name 




































the other side of the medal







































































































































the other side of HK island


















the famous building with the hole













































a very thin tower




































moon festival


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Harbour Cruise*



















On the boat:













































































































View to North Point


















































































ICC is dominating the Kowloon Skyline:



























































































Back in town:



















Tai Chi in the morning at harbor front:










the dark side is everywhere, even at toys'r us in tsim sha tsui



















close before the world's largest laser show:





































bank of china has a great light effect during the laser show, just great:










next time I'll show you the hong kong walk of fame and the peak


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Laser Show and The Peak*

world's largest laser show



















walk of fame























































Bruce Lee Statue, the master of jeet kune do













































































































moon festival is at its top



















On the "Peak"



















jungle 










smog and wet air all over the city


























































































































































on top of peak tower


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i got a few more pics i didn't show yet:


bank of china in the back von hightower185 auf Flickr

The Center


The center purple lighting von hightower185 auf Flickr

a ferry leaving HK island


Hong Kong harbor, ferry von hightower185 auf Flickr


fortis and 2 IFC von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050551 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050549 von hightower185 auf Flickr

view from the 32nd floor of hotel "harbor plaza north point"


view 2 von hightower185 auf Flickr

Repulse bay with the famous house with the hole


Repulse bay beach von hightower185 auf Flickr


beach HK island von hightower185 auf Flickr

here you can see the hole a bit


House with hole von hightower185 auf Flickr


Towers of HK, The Center von hightower185 auf Flickr


2IFC and Central Plaza Supertalls von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050578 von hightower185 auf Flickr

i got more pics for you next time


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Hongkong's skyline is so dynamic that it keeps on changing.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*the untypical hong kong*

next to repulse bay


P1050581 von hightower185 auf Flickr

Repulse Bay


P1050583 von hightower185 auf Flickr

maybach store


P1050584 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050586 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050587 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050588 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050589 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050590 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050591 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050592 von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050593 von hightower185 auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i found some more pics

view from hotel harbor plaza north point , 32nd floor, if i remember correctly. 

view from harbor plaza north point, 32th floor von hightower185 auf Flickr


hills of hong kong island von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050622 von hightower185 auf Flickr

hk streets 

Untitled von hightower185 auf Flickr


Hongkong west von hightower185 auf Flickr


people von hightower185 auf Flickr

ICC construction site in the back

rainy day von hightower185 auf Flickr


rain in hong kong von hightower185 auf Flickr


freeway kowloon von hightower185 auf Flickr

cargo at hk harbour

cargo von hightower185 auf Flickr


P1050634 von hightower185 auf Flickr


harbor cranes von hightower185 auf Flickr

back at chek lap kok airport

view from airport chek lap kok Hong Kong von hightower185 auf Flickr

a rolce-royce

rolce royce von hightower185 auf Flickr


----------

